# Paintball Shooters x Tunitas Creek Rd-Bicyclists Beware



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

Please do your best if encountering these idiots , to get license# , time of day, vehicle description ....

Someone was shooting cyclists and vehicles with orange paint balls on Tunitas Creek Road,

SMCo Sheriff Incident Report
12/15/10 @ 1245 hours
5600 block of Tunitas Creek Road
On 12-12-2010 at approximately 1245 hours, the victim was bicycling at the 5600 block of Tunitas Creek Road. An unknown white SUV drove by the victim and someone in the vehicle shot an orange paint ball at the victim, hitting her on the left buttock. The victim suffered a bruise on her buttock.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Several years ago....poaching some trails in the East bay hills. Came across a bunch of kids having a paintball war amongst each other. I was riding between the sides. I swear, each kid had their sites beaded on me. I said something rather threatning and rode off.

All the while thinking to myself, if i was their age, i would have gone for it.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

several years ago I had a very close encounter with a white suv on tunitas road. Either the driver did not see me or was trying to run me off the road on the cliff side. Same guy maybe, some real cyclist haters around there. I don't ride alone anymore around there.


----------

